# Your Airness Vs King James.



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure this question has been asked a billion times around here, but I wanted to get your take. Jordan in his prime against LeBron. Who would win? 1v1, Dunk Contest, and full team basketball game.


----------

